# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Reoccuring Tornado Dreams

## imaginefication

Does anyone else constantly dream about Tornados? I have one just about every week and its been this way for at least a year. The dreams are always different, but always really vivid and amazing, but strangely enough, I am never lucid in them. I really like these dreams, even when they are scary I always feel in awe when I wake up, they are are deffinetly the most amazing non-lds I have. Anyone one else experience this, or have a theory as to why I do?

----------


## FreeOne

no theory but i know what you are talking about.  I didnt remember many dreams before i came to dream views, but man tornado dreams were some of the few that i did.  I only had one tornado dream that actually hit my house.  i ripped everything apart, sucked up my bro, then i woke up.  

they&#39;re freaky sometimes.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I dreamed of tornadoes all through my childhood. Regular tornaodes. Water tornadoes. Fire tornadoes. Ice tornadoes. Even invisible ones. And they were always after me, like they were alive and hunting me. Those were the worst dreams I ever had. 

I&#39;ve had tornados star in a few LD&#39;s too. I overpowered them or made them disappear and I felt like God squared afterward. Felt amazing when I woke up too. Want an amazing LD high, kick a tornado&#39;s ass. You&#39;ll feel invincible when you wake up. 

 ::D:

----------


## imaginefication

Wow, your brain is creative, I&#39;ve never had fire or ice tornados. I&#39;ve also yet to be lucid in a tornado dream. I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve told myself enough to consider tornados as dream signs, i&#39;ve just gotten used to them, i need to change that.  The dreams are actually more often pleasent than nightmarish, so I&#39;m not trying to stop them, just understand them or use them to my advantage because they reoccur more than anything else.

----------


## Awhislyle

Hmmmm, I wonder if tornadojoe (I think that was his name) still visits these forums, I asked about tornadoes once and it seemed he was really interested in tornado dreams or something.

----------


## Dm7

I used to have massive torandoes dreams before. I remember my best one ever....

It was a strange desert landscape. There are two sites of mountain at opposite sides. There was a thin path that connected both mountains. I was standing on a mountain watching the storm lurking in, started forming torandoes. One, two, three, four, soon it was hundreds and hundreds of different sized torandoes roaring around.  There were three torandos heading toward me. I ran down the mountain (spiral path?) and ran on that long thin path to other mountain because it seemed safer and clearer over there. I was absolutely terrified. I ran as fast as I could and looked behind, there were torandos sensing my motion and turning their directions to catch up with me. I was like oh crap. I felt one torando starting to suck me up, but I kept on going and going.. trying to fight the wind power. Out of blue, I went lucid. I stopped in the spot. I thought to myself, "Why am I afraid of them? They are awesome&#33;" I turned around and let that huge torando consume me. It sucked me up and I went through the funnel to the top, I was afraid, not knowing what to expect then I became a tornado goddess. I was able to control all torandos. I felt very powerful and high&#33; I commanded my torandos to chase my dad and suck him up, killing him in the process. I woke up, I felt high for days because of that awesome dream. Haha&#33;

It was like five or more years ago when I dreamt that and I never wrote it in my dream journal... yet I still can remember it in details. You get an idea.

Anyways, to me, torandoes mean you are not in control and that your life is sucking you up if that make senses. Also, your passion of torandoes might play a factor here.  I used to have them constantly because I was afraid of losing the control... now I rarely dream about them. Strange, but true.

----------


## pellucid

I had a tornado dream, with a weird disturbing twist.  I only semi-lucid, everything was very vivid but I wasn&#39;t really in control of my movements.  I was more an observer and so I had to watch what was happening for the most part like a movie, only occasionaly was I able to influence something.

Anyway, I was at this strange house; strange because I&#39;ve never been there before but it felt very familiar, like a good friends house.  Standing in their open garage, I saw these two thin tornados in the distance which were twisting around each other and &#39;sucking&#39; themselves back up into the sky before touching down somewhere nearby.

What happened next was extremely odd.  It was like the tornado&#39;s were alive, and they saw me.  They &#39;sucked&#39; up into the sky and then shot out towards me, and despite their apparent massive size, when the bottoms of them reached me they were really small, and had a hollow opening on the end like a mouth that started &#39;slurp-slurp-ing&#39; up and down my arms.  It felt like I was losing energy fast, and so with my left hand I reached out and &#39;snapped&#39; the ends of them, and they &#39;sucked&#39; back up into the sky and dissapeared like steam vanishing.

I spoke to some friends of mine, who suggested that I watch out for people trying to use me and sure enough, I had issues with two people over something the next day, but I was able to nip the problem in the bud and I haven&#39;t had problems since.

So I&#39;m not sure about your dream, but in my meagre experience tornado&#39;s indicate problems brewing.  It&#39;s either that or you&#39;ve been watching too many &#39;world&#39;s worst disaster&#39; shows on TV...

----------


## imaginefication

DM7, I once had a tornado dream where I saw three tornados all being controlled by three different people. They looked like powerful beings, i only remember one of them and they had what appeared to be furs on and a bow and arrow i think. I have never controlled one myself though that sounds amazing. Also I have to say your art is really amazing, i changed my desktop to the &#39;triangle meditation&#39; pic. hope you don&#39;t mind?

Pellucid, it may be because i haven&#39;t been paying attention but so far i haven&#39;t noticed days i&#39;ve had tornado dreams to have more trials than others, but I am going to start paying more attention the days after I have a tornado dream just incase.

----------


## Artie J

imaginefication, I&#39;ve had several tornado dreams, enough that eventually it became a dream sign and triggered
lucidity on about 4 occasions.  I&#39;ve experienced the same power-over-tornado dreams like others have mentioned.  I think you have a really good chance to let it be a dream sign for you.

And a little hello to DM7, haven&#39;t seen you in a while&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Dm7

> And a little hello to DM7, haven&#39;t seen you in a while&#33; 
> [/b]



And a little hello back to you Artie J&#33;  ::D: 

Anyways... to make this post a little more revelant, I agree that it could be your handy dream sign to become lucid. You never know.  :wink2:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Are you sure you havent been talking to Tornado Joe? he can be quite the wild one

~R~

----------


## The Cusp

There were some bad windstorms near me hometown, and I went back for a visit.  I only saw the aftermath, but it looked like someone had driven around with a bulldozer randomly knocking over trees.

Now everytime I dream of that area, there is always hurricane force winds in my dreams

----------


## Man of Shred

my latest tornado dream.

Dream 4, War of the Tornados:

I was in a house peering out a window. i saw these magnificent clouds forming in the sky. they looked massive and beautiful. they seemed to be all around me, i wanted nothing more than to be among them.

The awe of the sight was broken when the sky began to darken. I knew something was afoot and it had to do with those clouds. Suddenly a windlike force began to shake the house. i looked out the window and saw a massive tornado approaching in the distance. it was more gigantic than anything i had ever seen, even bigger than the one on "twister".

I hid somewhere until it passed. i went outside and it was still dark. i looked up too the sky and i saw more tornados coming. there was about 5 extremely compact twisters moving in synchronization with one another. almost as if they were intelligent. I looked towards the door of the house and something caught my eye. In the distance i saw a Tripod (war of the worlds) lurking around. I snuck to the side of the house where it couldn&#39;t see me. i slowly etched my way back inside the house. the small tornadoes were circling the house. and in the distance i saw an even more massive tornado, about the size of a small city, and it seemed to be gaining in mass. I saw things walking out of the massive tornado they were more tripods. i knew they would be able to see me if i didn&#39;t hide.

I heard things trying to enter the house. i found a bed in a dark room and hid under it. Someone was walking into the room. i saw the persons feet and legs. they were female. i began to fall asleep.

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

My girlfriend constantly has dreams about tornadoes, and they&#39;re always different too. I wonder why people dream of tornadoes so frequently, when they do

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I often dream of tornadoes, but they hardly ever seem smart. The ones I do have them in, I&#39;m either with someone driving, and I see them off in the distance (only around F2-3) and I see them out of doors when I am inside a house. I then usually warn everyone I can about the oncoming twister.

They just twist around, moving through currents and streams, and they DO come toward me, but it just seems that my house is in their path all the time.

I recall one dream where I was in a house (much similar to pellucid) and it was on a hill, with a city in all directions, basically. The sky went a dull green and I saw about Three tornadoes outside the kitchen window.

Now, the only time I can recall ever BEATING a tornado was once, and it was only me just not getting pulled up by it when it passed over our car (It instead made a terrible and tremendous noise as it passed overhead, I think it was because a train was rolling past our house in real life one night, hahaha)

I theorize that tornadoes symbolize  an impending and terrible doom that can be seen before your own eyes. Sort of a "Thing that MUST happen to move on" deal.
 Most people ought not to fight this doom (In real life), as it will come anyways, and fighting it will only take away precious time to prepare for the future. You should just batten down the hatches and pray for the best.

^ That came from a 15 year old, so don&#39;t take it as though it&#39;s coming from a professional.   ::wink::

----------


## Mr.caramel

Yeah i used to have many a dreams of tornados chasing me when i was in my child hood but now i only have a few. I have also recently made a snow tornado which i was very proud of doing so.
   The thing is about tornados is that i can never seem to control them and if i get sucked into one i will turn into the tornado and wreck havoc all over my friends and family because its was unfair on me that i had to be sucked into them.
  I&#39;ve always hated them and the funny thing was that i told a friend and he s id it was completely cool that i would turn into that tornado and wreck havoc on my friends. From that day on i never felt that much hate to a tornado in my dreams.

----------


## Mrs_Mojorisin

I used to have a recurring tornado dream.  I had it frequently as a child, and it always involved more than one tornado.  Often there were six or seven of them.  I was never frightened by these dreams, even though they should have been scary.  I find it so interesting that recurring dreams, content and theme, can be so shared by so many people. I wonder how one can look at threads such as this and still believe that dreams are just a by-product of our conciousness...

----------


## xtremeroswellian1

Oh yeah. I have tornado dreams several times a year. They usually start at the very beginning of Spring and I have a few throughout the end of summer. I live in the Midwest, so we always have tornado watches and warnings this time of year. Plus I&#39;m a storm spotter, and one of my favorite movies is Twister. I&#39;m never frightened in the dreams either, and I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever had a lucid tornado dream.

----------


## jade_iris

I had so many growing up. I think that was my most common reoccuring nightmare as a child. But as I got older, around my teen years they started to stop. I rarely have them anymore. But when I do, they're just not as scary as I use to make them out to be.

----------


## cl0se-y0ur-eyes

When I was younger, I would have this dream that a tornado was coming after me, and I would always shoot this random flower that would turn everything back to normal. They were very vivid and I always looked forward to them, even though they were quite scary.

----------


## momoftwo

I also dream about tornadoes.  I'm generally driving or flying in a helicopter type machine and the tornadoes just drop out of the sky all around me.  Not too scary and pretty cool to see a multitude of tornadoes.

----------


## pack-of-wolves21

I have dreamt about tornados a few times before. In real life i find them fascinating and exciting but in my dreams they scare the hell out of me. usually my whole family gets killed and my home and all the other homes in my street get ripped to pieces, and just as i get sucked into the tornado i wake up. then i feel really depressed for a few hours after. its so weird but thankfully i dont get tornado dreams very often. 

I think these dreams could be linked to a fascination of tornados in reality, or they could be simbolic to someone or something in your life that is trying to rip your family apart. ....just a suggestion! hope it helps solve your tornado troubles!  :smiley:

----------


## Burns

I actually had a tornado dream last night that I would've never remembered if I hadn't seen this thread. I probably have at least one tornado dream per month.

----------


## Caradon

I have had quite a few tornado dreams also. They get pretty intense. I actually enjoy the intensity of the the dreams. Even though they get a little scary sometimes. I have almost been able to use them as a dreamsign. But so far every time I have thought about it, I say to myself "But this time it's real though." Then I get caught up in the action of the dream.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

Wow I thought I was the only one who dreams about tornados alot. In most of mine there are alot of tornados at once in different directions but I'm never scared of them its more like an inconvenience whereas in real life I'd be scared and be in my basement. I had one where there was just one tiny tornado like maybe 3 inches across and i grabbed onto it and it spun me around. In the dream it was in the alley behind my neighbors house and still whenever I'm over there I think about the dream. These tornado dreams are the closest I get to nightmares. I kinda wish I had more nightmares because its kinda fun, not then, but later on. Almost like listening to Coast to Coast AM in the dark, its a challenge when youre laying in bed and theyre talking about being abducted by aliens or especially shadow people. I need more fright in my life.

----------


## RooJ

Wow, I have tornado dreams regularly too, most of the time there's multiple off in the distance, im yet to be lucid in one. I think i get them alot because i overdosed on documentary channels when i was younger :smiley:

----------


## Animegal

> Does anyone else constantly dream about Tornados? I have one just about every week and its been this way for at least a year. The dreams are always different, but always really vivid and amazing, but strangely enough, I am never lucid in them. I really like these dreams, even when they are scary I always feel in awe when I wake up, they are are deffinetly the most amazing non-lds I have. Anyone one else experience this, or have a theory as to why I do?



I always had Tornado dreams. But in everyone my bed saved me xD I just hid under the covers and it went like that. But that was over 10 years ago lol

----------


## Lethe

I often dream of tornados. But for me, its not scary. I've always had a strong affinity for wind, so the tornados in my dreams, while still destructive, never harm me. Occasionally they tear apart the house I'm in, or swirl me around, but I'm never hurt.
Usually my tornados make pretty backgrounds in my dreams, doezens of them at a time swirling up clouds and colors.

----------


## seeker28

> I've had tornados star in a few LD's too. I overpowered them or made them disappear and I felt like God squared afterward. Felt amazing when I woke up too. Want an amazing LD high, kick a tornado's ass. You'll feel invincible when you wake up.



I have tornado dreams, too, mostly non-LD,  and "banishing" a tornado blew my mind!

I dream about tornadoes when I feel out of control in my life.

----------


## Dreamworld

The only recurring nightmares I've had where tornado ones! But everyday for around a year a had them. They got really horrific and these dreams varied from being as big as a nuclear bomb to some water tornado when it was raining. The water tornado was a cylinder as thick as my head and went up infintiy up forever. I stopped these though thank lord.

----------


## Riot Maker

I have had like 5 really vivd dreams about tornados. The one that is the most vivd is when i was playing out in my elementry school yard at recess and the big white puffy clouds start turning black as night. then three tornados drop down and hail started pouring and eveyrone who was out for recess went back inside to take shelter. we all hid under desks in random class rooms. then the tornados past and the school was perrty much torn a apart then i woke up. 

Another tornadoe dream i hd was actually a really funny one. i was out a fair jumping inot one of those bouncy things filled with air when a tornado drop down without my knowledge. It started lifting the bouncy thing up and down and it was bouncy on the ground but never got airborune. it was so funnnnnnn.

----------


## Asymptote

> Wow, I have tornado dreams regularly too, most of the time there's multiple off in the distance, im yet to be lucid in one. I think i get them alot because i overdosed on documentary channels when i was younger



I get tornado dreams all the time, too, for exactly the same reason.

----------

